# Advice needed on a possibly abandoned baby pigeon



## Egliteu (Jun 21, 2019)

I made a post a day or two back, concerned that a baby pigeon was left alone during the night, and thankfully, someone told me that sometimes the parents do end up leaving the baby alone during the night early on, and that really was the case.

So, here I am again, looking for more advice.

It seems that one of the parents definitely has abandoned the baby, as I only ever see one around these days. However, this morning as I was walking into the room, I spotted the parent that did stick around, sitting next to the nest(i'm not sure if it was about to feed the baby, or it had already done that), but it was startled by seeing me through the window and flew off(I didn't even go near the window, the door to the room opening was enough to startle it). That was around 6 hours ago. So far, I haven't seen the parent nearby, and it hasn't come to feed the baby.

As usual, I did go outside to take a peek, and the baby kept standing up and trying to snap at me (possibly awaiting food?). So, again, I'm concerned.
The baby is about 8-10 days old, so if the other parent really has decided to abandon it, is there anything I could feed it? Is it even old enough to eat solids yet?

And, even if the parent does come back, is being fed 1-3 (3 seems to be a very rare occurrence) times a day enough for it?
I know nothing about baby birds, pigeons- especially baby pigeons. So I'm really looking for some advice, as I really don't want to see the baby die, especially if there's something I could do to prevent that.


----------



## Egliteu (Jun 21, 2019)

Oh! Completely forgot to add this on - literally a minute after I made this post, the parent did return, and I assume fed the baby. 
But the question about if being fed that rarely and in case I have to step in for feeding still stands.


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

The female can start a new clutch as early as 2 weeks after the first one hatched, leaving the male to take care of the babies. You can check the crop and body condition if you’re worried, but he’s probably at the stage where he cries constantly for food even when he’s full.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

I would stay out of their way as much as possible, interference only can make opposite what you are wanting to do. 

The young is being visited and is alive. Those are your two clues.


----------

